# Summit Raceway -- Sunday Racing begins Nov. 5



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Summit Raceway (Fort Wayne, IN) will again be offering on road racing on Sundays beginning on November 5. Doors will open at 9:00 am with racing starting at Noon. Racing will be three heats and a main. A discount will be given for those who race on the previous Tuesday night. We will be racing both 1/12 and touring cars. Fort Wayne has a large number of racers who race in the Speed GT class (touring cars with rubber tires and 19 turn motors). We would like to see you all out there to support the raceway. 

John Kissel


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

jak43 said:


> Summit Raceway (Fort Wayne, IN) will again be offering on road racing on Sundays beginning on November 5. Doors will open at 9:00 am with racing starting at Noon. Racing will be three heats and a main.
> John Kissel


John, you have a PM...

-Sean


----------



## mdavidson (Oct 18, 2006)

Will you be running foams on sunday or, are we going to just see what shows up? just asking. ty Mitch


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

As of right now, we're just going to see who shows up. I don't really want to limit it to just foam touring car or rubber touring car until we get more of an idea of what guys want to run and how many show up. We have so many guys running the Speed GT class that I know that they will want to work on their setups for Tuesday nights.

John


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I plan on getting a new 1/12 scale. I'll definately be using sunday for getting it dialed in.:thumbsup:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

What happen to the FREE onroad race that was suposed to be going on tomarrow (fri the 27th)???????????????????????


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Hustler said:


> John, you have a PM...
> 
> -Sean


again...


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> What happen to the FREE onroad race that was suposed to be going on tomarrow (fri the 27th)???????????????????????


 Garth! You're not keeping up. Friday on-road went bye-bye.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Dang! You're never going to believe what I just ordered from Nicks Hobby Shop. http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=1304 I'm goin to put a 19T in it and run with the big dogs. Watch out Phil Z.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

That poor little car ain't got a chance...


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Dang! You're never going to believe what I just ordered from Nicks Hobby Shop. http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=1304 I'm goin to put a 19T in it and run with the big dogs. Watch out Phil Z.


 Good man! I was looking at trying that car, I know you are going to let me take a few laps with it? :wave:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Brad Mergy said:


> Good man! I was looking at trying that car, I know you are going to let me take a few laps with it? :wave:


 Yeah, I'm pretty excited. Thinking about getting me a pair of driving gloves and a scarf for when I race this one.


----------



## redbaron (Apr 19, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Dang! You're never going to believe what I just ordered from Nicks Hobby Shop. http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=1304 I'm goin to put a 19T in it and run with the big dogs. Watch out Phil Z.


Hey Dale.....Buddy, Get me one too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

That car is badass. Wish I never sold mine!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

One week until Summit Onroad Sundays! Who's bringin' what?

-Sean


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

I have to work.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Talked to Dale the other day. If you race on the previous Tuesday night, you can race on Sunday for only $10. Yes, that's three heats and a main for only $10. The regular race fee will be $15.

I'm planning on bringing my Speed GT car and a 1/12 car and just see who shows up to run.

See you all on Tues. night.

John


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

i have a nitro race sunday


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

depending on who is saying they will show up, im in for 12th scale stock.

whos with me?

-Zac


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Z.Hallett said:


> depending on who is saying they will show up, im in for 12th scale stock.
> 
> whos with me?
> 
> -Zac


Bring it Zac. Be prepared for a lower traction environment than you are probably used to...

-Sean


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

hey sean, is paragon still allowed? do you guys have a tire truer? 12 arbor? and jacos?

thanks, its been awhile since the last time i was there.

-Zac


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Z.Hallett said:


> hey sean, is paragon still allowed? do you guys have a tire truer? 12 arbor? and jacos?
> 
> thanks, its been awhile since the last time i was there.
> 
> -Zac


Zac, yup, yup but we're going to have to mess with it, yup but again see the truer answer, and yup @ Nick's. Bring a few friends cuz' we'll have a few fast guys and a few newbs...

Maybe David Lee and/or some of the Indy crowd could grace us with their presence? I'm sure Karl and a few of us would have some smack to give back...

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Dale - do you have a Novak 13.5 brushless stock equivalent motor? If so I would like to try it and compare it with a stock in 1/12th scale. I will even use my own car


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> Dale - do you have a Novak 13.5 brushless stock equivalent motor? If so I would like to try it and compare it with a stock in 1/12th scale. I will even use my own car


See ya' Sunday with that brushless stocker. Good luck tonight. If Karl wins again, does that mean you'll be buying a Tamiya?

-Sean


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

why not type-r it?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

david18t said:


> why not type-r it?


No sense tying a bowtie onto a donkey...


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

i need a picture of you to put horns on and put a caption under it "The Anti-Losi" lol


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Starting november Summit Raceway and Nicks Hobby Shop will be closed on thursdays and open sundays 9am to 6pm.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

12th scale Dudes. Check out this Bad Boy. http://www.teamtekin.com/Mini%20Rage%2012th%20scale.asp


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Well if all goes as planned I will be there. I will be able to run any 1/12th class or Speed GT. Oh yeah I only run brushless  and if that's not acceptable I can bring my computer and we can race in the virtual world which requires even less maintenance  Anyone figure out a way to velcro batteries in a L4 I am feeling pretty lazy!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

You can count me in for stock sedan & Clayton White in for stock 1/12 scale


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Ok factory CRC drivers bring you Gen X cars on Sunday. http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/images/stories/06HC/CKGen-X-01.jpg


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Car looks real good Brad. Are you going to get one? Think I'll have my order cancelled and get this one instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Car looks real good Brad. Are you going to get one? Think I'll have my order cancelled and get this one instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Man that GenX makes me wanna jump back into 1/12.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

dasupacat said:


> Man that GenX makes me wanna jump back into 1/12.


 
Go for it! Mine should be here soon if anyone wants to check it out.

I will be running the 12L with a BRUSHED  stock motor tomorrow, hope to see you all there!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for an awesome day of racing, I plan on coming back sometime after the champs.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kolors by kropy said:


> Thanks for an awesome day of racing, I plan on coming back sometime after the champs.


Glad you had a good time Krop. Sorry there weren't more stock TCs. We're working on building a crowd, but 12th and 19T rubber are still the dominant classes at Summit...

-Sean


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Where does Summit post their race results online at?

Thanks.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Where does Summit post their race results online at?
> 
> Thanks.


They are here. You guys planning on coming up?

-Sean


----------



## mdavidson (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know, i had a great time racing with you guys this Sunday.also, going to try and get up there tue to get some track-time. do have a buddy of mine that would like to run stock touring so dont give up on that just yet......i'll be back.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey, who is running Sunday? I am planning on running 1/12th.

Karl


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I'll be there with my rubber tire TC. Man Karl, how in the world are you guys getting 36 laps out of those cars? Who ever bumps up to the A-mains right now it's like be thown to the wolves.  I can't believe you guys can tune and drive those cars that well. Also thanks guys for all the help tuesday night.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Results posted for Sunday... http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway111206.html


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

sheath said:


> Results posted for Sunday... http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway111206.html


 Wow, that is close racing!!!!!!!! It looks like Ron ran a flawless race! I wish I could have made it today but had other obligations, I will be there next Sunday! Are you guys ready for a little Modified racing 

It looks like the counting system missed two of Sean's laps?


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Actually the scoring for Sean was right. He lost a lap early and then put us both over the wall on the straight and we both missed that lap. 

John


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

jak43 said:


> Brad Mergy said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the counting system missed two of Sean's laps?
> ...


I lost two laps because of crashes. The first wasn't my fault, and popped off a ball cup. The other was a racing deal with some 10 year old POS Yokomo Porsche that decided there was a chicane on the straight...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey Brad. You gonna bring that new Gen. X car to the track this Friday to test and tune so I can check it out? I promise not to drool on it.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

I will bring it but I don't know if it will be built or not


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for coming out for Test and Tune night. It was very successful and will be done again in Dec., probably the friday or saturday before New Years weekend. Ferguson was there with his Gen X car put together showing me some of its features and man does that thing look sweet. Don't forget racing this sunday and next sunday (thanksgiving weekend).


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget the New Year's Day race coming up on January 1st (of course). This will be the 5th Annual running of the New Year's Day classic, so don't miss out. This year's race will be a cash payback race, with 50% of all entry fees being paid back to the racers as prizes. Check out the race flyer for more information by clicking the following link
http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/NewYears2007.pdf


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Scott, you have a pm.


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Who all is going to show up Sunday? I hope to have the Gen-X ready to go, I am trying to come up with a real nice paint scheme, I'm thinking something exotic like all white!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Puttin in some overtime at work.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Brad Mergy said:


> Who all is going to show up Sunday? I hope to have the Gen-X ready to go, I am trying to come up with a real nice paint scheme, I'm thinking something exotic like all white!


Cory & I will be there sunday & so will Steve Dunn. Lee is not sure yet!!
Haven't talked to Phil to see if he will be there.My body might be white also.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm afraid I had a brain fart tuesday and must have erased the sunday on-road results from the computor but I'll have them on my table at the raceway for Scott to pick up friday and then he can post them.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the great turnout sunday. Also good to see some new people getting into the hobby. Click here for sunday results: http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway120306.html.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

We have a New Years Day thread if anyone wants to discuss that topic. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=166074


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Just a reminder there will be no Sunday racing on Christmas Eve. We will however be racing this Sunday, December 17. We've had some really good racing in both 1/12 stock and Speed GT. Hope to see a good turnout again this Sunday. We should have a good turnout for Speed GT this week as guys get ready for the Tues. night point race.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

There will be a special on-road test and tune thursday 2-9pm and friday 12-9pm after christmas that week at Summit Raceway. A great oppurtunity to work on set-ups and learn some tips from others.


----------



## mdavidson (Oct 18, 2006)

*Christmas*

Just wanted to wish everyone from the sunday on-road gang a Marry Christmas from myself and Tyler, we thank you all for your help and look forward to a great winter of racing with all of you. thank you very much. Mitch & Tyler


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Merry Christmas! Here's my present to all of you... the January race calendar is posted on the website. Check out the New Year's Day race on the 1st and the Speed GT Enduro on Tuesday the 16 to wrap up the first Speed GT points series. Also note that there will be no Sunday road racing on January 28th. The Indiana stop on the Brushless Oval Tour of the BRL - Brushless Racing League, is in town Saturday and Sunday the 27th and 27th.

January Calendar

New Year's Day Race Flyer


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

mdavidson said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone from the sunday on-road gang a Marry Christmas from myself and Tyler, we thank you all for your help and look forward to a great winter of racing with all of you. thank you very much. Mitch & Tyler


 Thanks Mitch for you guys helping get sundays off to a good start this year. Also thanks to Ron, Lee, Tracy and now Phil and John for keeping it going the last couple of years. Hope all of you on-road guys have a great christmas.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, thanks everbody for supporting the Sunday racing. Hopefully, we will have a great turnout for the New Years Day race. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Just a reminder that we will be racing this Sunday. The track will be set up for the enduro, so it will be a little easier of a track. It will be the perfect time to get your Speed GT car ready for the enduro on Tues. night.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Don't forget on-road racing this sunday, doors open at 9 and racing at noon. Then BRL oval weekend the 26th and 27th. Come on out if you can and watch the best oval racers in the midwest mix it up right here at Summit. Thousands of dollars in money and prizes are up for grabs in this 7 race series.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Karl, and Phil. Brad and I are running 1/12 stock this sunday. Bring yours out & have some fun. Phil you might not want to since Cory will probably kick your butt!!!
Lee won't be there. He's PW this weekend!!


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Just a reminder the Brushless Racing League oval race is this weekend. There won't be any Road Course racing this Sunday. We will be racing next week on Feb. 4. with doors open at 9:00 and racing starting at Noon.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Racing on-road this sunday (doors open at 9am racing starts at noon). Big Z will be heading up the program and I'm hearing it should be a good turnout.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Remember guys, you can race sunday & still make it home in time to Watch the Super Bowl.

Hey Phil, Terry, Tracey, Lee, the boys and I will be there!! Terry has my old T-Force and he looked pretty good the last time he ran.

Sean; Terry and Tracey said they can both kick your butt in 1/12 scale.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Couple of us are coming from South bend Sunday, seeya then.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

acyrier said:


> Couple of us are coming from South bend Sunday, seeya then.


Make sure to bring a 12th scale, not sure what else will be there...

-Sean


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Yep. both of us.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Anyone up for little cars in the morning?

-Sean


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Well yes I am I think.


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Fergie,

I am in Floriday this week but will be back on Friday. Do you want to go race somewhere......


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

SteveDunn1 said:


> Fergie,
> 
> I am in Floriday this week but will be back on Friday. Do you want to go race somewhere......


Steve, call me!!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Old Fogie said:


> > Fergie,
> >
> > I am in Floriday this week...
> 
> ...


Is this like how old people call LA; Los AAAngle-eees? Is it like, "Bunny and I are wintering in Flor-ie-day this year..."? lol sorry Steve, I couldn't resist...

-Sean


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

No you call me!!!!!

Steve


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm hearing we're looking at a great turnout for sunday. 1/12 and TC in full force, lookin forward to racing with the sunday group again.


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll be there and I am going to beat Ron, Oh I mean Cory. Well probably not. Ok I will beat Tracy.....hahahah

Steve


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

SteveDunn1 said:


> I'll be there and I am going to beat Ron, Oh I mean Cory. Well probably not. Ok I will beat Tracy.....hahahah
> 
> Steve


Steve, Cory says "bring it." :thumbsup:


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

oh man your dunn..... ha ha ha 

-Tracey


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

SteveDunn1 said:


> No you call me!!!!!
> 
> Steve


Steve, you wouldn't believe the things I've called you!! Ask Lori!! :tongue:


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh Boy ! ! !

I am trying to get her to come with me to Ft. Wayne......

I'll have her bring your watch you left on the bedstand! ! ! ! !....hahahahaha

Steve


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

SteveDunn1 said:


> Oh Boy ! ! !
> 
> I am trying to get her to come with me to Ft. Wayne......
> 
> ...


You can have the watch. I'm Dunn with it!!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

The Duchess said:


> You can have the witch. I'm Dunn with her!!


Geez Ron! Wham, bam, thank you ma'am?


-Sean


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hustler said:


> Geez Ron! Wham, bam, thank you ma'am?
> 
> 
> -Sean


Sean, always twisting my words. That's alright I like yours better!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Ron wants to show you what is falling down... :drunk:


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Good day of racing yesterday with 25 racers (the most we've had on a Sunday). We even had a full heat of Stock Touring Cars with foam tires. Too bad Barb and Frank missed it. Dale and I are working on a trophy race in early April. We will post more details later in the week.

John


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

jak43 said:


> Dale and I are working on a trophy race in early April. We will post more details later in the week.
> 
> John


We would like to make a formal request for trophy girls... and I don't mean that HAG in the middle...


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Boy what a purdy grin. Girls are purdy too.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Is that Dave Hill?????????????


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

kgwomack said:


> Is that Dave Hill?????????????




That is exactly what I thought


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

convikt said:


> kgwomack said:
> 
> 
> > _Is that Dave Hill?????????????_
> ...


_In the flesh...


-Sean

_


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Sean, your not on here much anymore. Did the bossman put a stop to your surfing at work?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> Sean, your not on here much anymore. Did the bossman put a stop to your surfing at work?


Not yet... Actually, I've been busy. I feel that if I have too many things to do at work it's because I didn't setup the stuff right in the first place. So, surfing at work isn't exactly what they want, but it is better than me screwing up the initial setup and having to do real work while they sit there. Now I have to figure out how to convince them that drinking on the job isn't that bad...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Plan on being there sunday with my little yellow bus after a little tuning help this week from Kissel and Ken this week.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Last week we had 25 racers on Sunday with a very close field of 1/12 stock guys. We even had a good heat of Touring stock foam tires. Hope to see another good turnout tomorrow.

John


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

John,
Thanks for running another super smooth Sunday race. Racing was good, on time, and well organized. We had a full heat of TC Foam Stock, Speed GT, and more than a full heat of 12th today, without the regular 12th crowd who were missed. 

Summit Sundays are growing and I think you are a big part of that success. Keep it up! :thumbsup: 

Oh, and stop working on your GT car, it's pissing me off!

-Sean


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

had a blast fellas. Will be back next week if you guys are racing.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

convikt said:


> had a blast fellas. Will be back next week if you guys are racing.


Glad you guys decided to show up Garth! I had fun running with you and I hope you guys stick around and help build a good TC Foam Stock class. If we keep this class alive I am sure it will grow very rapidly. 

You and Mike are very quick with those T2s and I think you will be very tough to beat in a very short period of time. 

I won't be there this Sunday, but I hope to be there on the 18th, unless everyone decides to do the South Bend race...

Thanks for the good times brothers!

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> had a blast fellas. Will be back next week if you guys are racing.


 Hi Garth. Track will definately be open sunday for on-road. Also don't forget saturday doors open at 9am racing starts at 3:30. There will be a flyer posted very soon for our April 1 first trophy race.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Here it is... the flyer for the April Fools 2007 race that Dale mentioned. Just click on the below link to check it out.

http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/AprilFools2007.pdf

This is a trophy race with only a $20 entry fee. We also hope to have some door prizes to pass out, but that's still in the works right now... nothing definite yet. Keep checking the website, and I'll post any developments as they happen. With the turnouts on the past couple of Sundays, this could be a great one.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Monsterracing70 said:


> What day do you guys Race? Sundays? please let me know just got a few 1/12th scales and want to brake them down.
> thanks


Sundays, doors open at 9am and racing starts at noon.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Don't forget the final sunday on-road race of the year is this weekend with the April Fools race. We have 19 wall plaques to give away along with several hundred dollars worth of door prizes thanks to Nicks Hobby Shop and Channel 55. Be sure to be there to help Summit Raceway celebrate five seasons of on-road racing this sunday. :hat:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Special Race*

Planning on being there. Hopefully you received my entry. I came up Monday afternoon and ran some practice. Fun track layout. I did leave a towel and marked a pit spot.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

nutz4rc said:


> Planning on being there. Hopefully you received my entry. I came up Monday afternoon and ran some practice. Fun track layout. I did leave a towel and marked a pit spot.


 No-o-o problem!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

WOW Dale!! What a finale to the 2007 Summit Sunday season! The April Fools race was a blast! A big thanks to you, John, and Scott for running such a smooth race. A good crowd of fast guys (locals and out of towners) put down a fantastic groove. The races were well run and timely. Tech was fair and fast. No blowouts or people mad about what not. Plenty of action in 12th, GT and foam TC. The brushless stuff will come around with the next season. Keep doing what your doing bro', Summit is developing into an incredible track! 

-Sean


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Agree*

I completely agree. Even though I did poorly in 1/12 due to aliling servo, had a blast. Made some new friends and saw some old ones. Excellent race run well and fair for all. Good food and good fun. I will be back for off road. Are you still building the track on about the 22 and racing on the 29?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Dale*

I got my check and entry form back in the mail today. Everything is cool. See you soon.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

nutz4rc said:


> I completely agree. Even though I did poorly in 1/12 due to aliling servo, had a blast. Made some new friends and saw some old ones. Excellent race run well and fair for all. Good food and good fun. I will be back for off road.


Thanks, there will be some changes for next year to accommodate for the larger turnout than expected. Also a huge thanks goes to Nick's Hobby Shop for a lot of the door prizes.


nutz4rc said:


> Are you still building the track on about the 22 and racing on the 29?


 Yep, 21st & 22nd. Time to get them trucks and buggies ready to go play out in the dirt. Don't forget we also have our annual Tractor Pull and Monster Truck meet that saturday.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Track Build*

Plan on being there at least some of the time.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Just wanted to thank everyone for making Sunday racing a success this year. Special thanks to all of the regulars that showed up every week and to the out of towners who traveled every week (Barb, Frank, Mitch, Tyler, Greg and Steve). 

We will have a test and tune this Sunday, April 15 in preparation for the upcoming Speed GT night. It would be a great time to get that touring car setup correctly or tryout foam tire touring cars. There will be several guys there to help get your car tuned again. Practice will be from 9:00 till 4:00.

John


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

jak43







vbmenu_register("postmenu_1966867", true); 
Member
My Gallery
Trader Rating: (0)
Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Fort Wayne, IN
Posts: 27 


The road course will be open on Sunday, June 10 for practice and perhaps racing if enough people show up. Doors will open at 9:00 and if there are enough entries racing will start at noon. We will also have another Sunday race in July (have not decided on a date yet). I will bring my stock foam touring car along with a Speed Gt car. I know that there will probably be some 1/12 scale cars there too.

John


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

July 8th, the roadcourse will be open for test and tune and racing if enough show up. There will be 1/12, rubber 19t T/C, and Stk foam T/C.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I am ready for test and tune count me in...Unless something drastic happens....I will bring 1/12th are you guys running stock? Count me in also for T/C stock foam..


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

1/12 stock will be the standard on Sundays, But there may also be some 19t testing


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

John K you have a PM!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Great turn out for a test and tune with 10 guys showing up to turn some fast laps. The 1/12 stock guys are looking fast and the foam T/C stock are a blast. Can't wait till the next sesion to turn some more hot laps.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Brad, you have a PM.

Great turnout for the test and tune. 1/10 touring with foam tires should be a lot of fun on Sundays.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

John is it time to correct the header for this thread ? We are starting earlier than Nov. 5th


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah,

Somebody dug up the old Sunday racing thread from last season a couple of weeks ago.

Let me check the calendar and see when we planned on starting and I will post a new thread and we will let this one go.

John


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

John thanks for another good time and making it worth the trip from Indy...This past sunday was another successfull test and tune or in my case test and tear apart and rebuild according to the instructions.....If anyone is reading this thread and is thinking of coming out to race or test and tune come on out this is a great track and its a great time in the pits......Sean did you get that push figured out? and no I didnt get my car figured out...SMART A*$ ( I know that is what you were gonna say)


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Be looking for a new thread for the new season, (should be linked from the Summit Website soon)
Tentative next test and tune is Aug 19th, There is to much on the schedule with oval and offroad, for us to get in any sooner.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> John thanks for another good time...


^ X2 but without that weird ambiguous undertone... Thanks John!!


Crptracer said:


> This past sunday was another successfull test and tune......If anyone is reading this thread and is thinking of coming out to race or test and tune come on out this is a great track and its a great time in the pits...


Summit is going to be shakin' this fall fo' sho'...


Crptracer said:


> Sean did you get that push figured out? and no I didnt get my car figured out...SMART A*$ ( I know that is what you were gonna say)


No it was a bad tweak that could have been as simply as crappy old tires finally giving up... The whole car is going to be disassembled so I can install the stolen chassis anyway, so I'll address the tweak issue then... We definitely need to spend a day in your pits with that TC5 in pieces. LMK when you want to do that. I'd be willing to sit there and help...

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I am tearing it down this week and see if I can straightin it out......I felt like a kid at christmas when I got the car and ok maybe should have at least opened the directions...Sean where abouts do you live u can send me this in a Pm maybe we meet somewhere if I cant get this thing straigtened out on my own...(Im thinking maybe Ishouldnt post this ..It could be takin the wrong way....OH well).....It would be nice if John would set up an end of july test and tune....Please hint HINT....


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer has PM...

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sean you chassis thief.....I just rubbed maxoderm all over my chassis and in 3 seconds no tweak at all.....I think test and tune sundays should also include RIP and Slam in the pits in the title cause there is always some verbal slammage going on always good natured of course.....John when is the next test and tune going to be??? If your lookin for that maxoderm stuff just type in stiffen my ride or rod or maybe just type in maxoderm in your search engine.....


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

It looks like the next test and tune will be August 19. The track has a lot of stuff going on in August earlier in the month (offroad and oval). Regular Sunday racing will start the third Sunday of September. There are a couple of guys talking about going up to Cefx raceway on Aug. 5th. 

John


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

jak43 said:


> It looks like the next test and tune will be August 19. The track has a lot of stuff going on in August earlier in the month (offroad and oval). Regular Sunday racing will start the third Sunday of September. There are a couple of guys talking about going up to Cefx raceway on Aug. 5th.
> 
> John


who was wanting to go to CEFX? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Right now there is 3 of us, me, Sean, and John


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

There is some talk of running a test and tune on July 29. Is there any interest?

John


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

forget test and tune, lets drop the green flag


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I think you've had one to many Miller's Ken....Not all of us run the Velcro tires....some of us need more test and tune....Of course I probably need an entire season of test and tune.....Right now I think we could make the trip from Indy but cant give definite till next week....there will be 2 if we come...


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> I think you've had *one to many* Miller's ....


Does not compute!! :drunk: 



Crptracer said:


> Not all of us run the Velcro tires....


Velcro tires...now thats an idea


I'd settle for some on the clock pratice or a very loose race format!!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller I could go for some on the clock practice........I was wandering if you and sean,John and Mitch could stand on the track so I could hit you w/my car cause hell ive hit everything else....


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I need to run on the clock. Making changes by the seat of the pants have been good. Improvements are geting smaller now, clock won't lie.

When might be our next Sunday test day? I'm on a swing shift at work for a few weeks here to get a load of stuff caught up on. Tuesdays will be hit or miss for a little while.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller....You running plaids all the way around or the purple/orange frnt and purple rears....also you runnin 6 degree or 4 degree caster....Ive ben runnin 6 but have a feelin everyone is probably 4 degree..


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Miller....You running plaids all the way around or the purple/orange frnt and purple rears....also you runnin 6 degree or 4 degree caster....Ive ben runnin 6 but have a feelin everyone is probably 4 degree..


I tried plaids, worked suffeciently well and gave good wear. Personnally I think if the steering servo is strong and fast, double pink are the way to go for the low traction we have at Summit. 
As for the caster, honestly I haven't looked, I'll do so later and let you know. But word has it the factory have 8 deg labeled as 6.
You show up on the 29th with a car set to factory and the radio instruction manual, and we WILL get you running consistently.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Miller....You running plaids all the way around or the purple/orange frnt and purple rears....also you runnin 6 degree or 4 degree caster....Ive ben runnin 6 but have a feelin everyone is probably 4 degree..


Crptracer your mailbox is full...



-Sean


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

There will be a another test and tune (or perhaps some racing) on July 29 and August 19 (9AM to 5PM). Also we have road course practice on Tuesday night. Sunday racing in the fall will start on Sunday, September 16th. 

John


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for confirming the dates. The Aug. 19th date will be tough for me though. I'll be in the Western Caribbean somewhere....  

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Count me in for some test and tune on the 29th...Total (2)......has anyone seen associated new B44 4 wheel buggy....looks sweet yes I know this is an onroad forum not off but still check it out looks good...


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

John you have a pm......


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Do we have a head count for this Sunday?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> Do we have a head count for this Sunday?



count me in


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Convikt, miller time, hustler, crptracer, sportpak, jak 43, mitch, at a minimum
rumor mill includes, ron, cory, brad, hacker
anyone else???


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> Convikt, miller time, hustler, crptracer, sportpak, jak 43, mitch, at a minimum
> rumor mill includes, ron, cory, brad, hacker
> anyone else???


If the 12th scale crowd shows up, I'll have to change my plans and leave the shoebox Track Cleaner class at home...

-Sean


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Just a reminder. This Sunday, July 29 will be a test and tune at the air conditioned Summit Raceway. Doors open at 9:00 AM. We will have the scoring system up and running and plan on doing some informal races if enough guys show up. The last test and tune we had 10 guys.

John


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

jak43 said:


> air conditioned
> 
> John


That's what I'm all about! :wave: I got the 1/12th out and can't wait to put a 19 turn in the TURD


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

B-rad said:


> That's what I'm all about! :wave: I got the 1/12th out and can't wait to put a 19 turn in the TURD


You may want to hold off on that until we get the track back up to a raceable condition. It was barely driveable in foam TC. A GT car looked like a drifter. If the JRXS is still useable we could throw some foams on it to help bring the track up. We all have Track Cleaners to help out with this issue, bring yours.

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Hustler said:


> It was barely driveable in foam TC. -Sean


Yours was barely driveable.... or was that barely assembled and ready???



Hustler said:


> A GT car looked like a drifter. -Sean


What does track condition have to do with this consistent fact???



Hustler said:


> We all have Track Cleaners to help out with this issue, bring yours. -Sean


I plan on showing up with 3 charged practice packs and 4 junk tires and slopping the tack on to lay a grove down....then I'll be ready to try some 19t 12th :freak:


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I am taking my ball and going home


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

airborn said:


> has any one ever seen or know of any type of 1:1 car racing that handels or drives like any type of foam tire RC cars?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Sean, the Hondas are not running that great. The red cars and the silver cars run like that.

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I am taking my ball and going home


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

airborn said:


> wrong. Even in F1 all they have to do is push the gas just a little to hard and, hey guess what its real racing with rubber tires....
> 
> Maybe some one could come up with foam 1:1 tires for auto racing and every one can jack knife through corners and full throtle their car around the hole track. :tongue:


Not a true comparison. First of all try to run a 7 turn single full throttle around a carpet track in RC car. Even the best RC racers in the world cannot do that. Push the throttle a little too hard and see what happens. You can only go full throttle with a stock motor. If an F1 used a motor comparable to a stock RC car motor they would be going full throttle all the way around also. And guess what, they don't run on carpet. So if you want "real racing" just put a 7 turn mod in your touring car with foams instead of a 19 turn with rubber tires. That would be more comparable to an F1 car. Yes, tires get expensive but see how much they spend in F1. Real racing, right? Also, as RC cars developed in the early stages many types of tires were tried for the surface they ran on. Again man adapted and found that on carpet, foam worked best.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hustler said:


> You may want to hold off on that until we get the track back up to a raceable condition. It was barely driveable in foam TC. A GT car looked like a drifter. If the JRXS is still useable we could throw some foams on it to help bring the track up. We all have Track Cleaners to help out with this issue, bring yours.
> 
> -Sean


Sean, if you want to bring the track up spray the corners with paragon a half hour before practice. Get Brad to pay for a can of paragon.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

airborn said:


> has any one ever seen or know of any type of 1:1 car racing that handels or drives like any type of foam tire RC cars?



anyone ever seen or know of any type of 1:1 car racing that drives on a Carpet surface.  

I think this has been beat to death. so ill make some popcorn. quick someone ring the bell on round 2........... :freak: 

-Tracey


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I am taking my ball and going home


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> Sean, if you want to bring the track up spray the corners with paragon a half hour before practice. Get Brad to pay for a can of paragon.


Ron, all I'm talking about is that TCs put down a real groove very quickly, and without everyone running a battery in practice like we're on ice. I have a problem with Lee spraying the track and then letting everone ELSE set a groove for him while he watches instead of running his car on the junk he just sprayed. Why don't we just run some junk TCs with foams twice in practice and develop a groove ourselves? Maybe we have to spray too, but it'll be HALF what Lee sprayed, and it'll be in cars that we don't care if we wreck...



airborn said:


> all they have to do is push the gas just a little to hard and, hey guess what its real racing with rubber tires....


I understand what you're saying Seth, but there is a line that Rob was trying to show you with foams. There is a level of precision in foams that I am not sure you have tried to find. I know you are hard core into R/C, but I think foams will bring you to another level if you are willing to travel with us a little.

If you are serious about the rubbers and Trackside is still running their rubber TC race next year, then I will pay the hotel fee if you go with us, simply because I think you would do well and I'm willing to put my money wherever... The race is Stock with CS-27 handouts and TC bodies. Everyone run what your brung. If you believe in this class, and rubber tires, then you'll come with. If not...

As far as the realistic-ness of foams, it is irrelevant. Foam 12th is the real test of a driver. Foam TC is a bashfest regardless of the driver level... But, if you can compete in foam 12th (Whatever the motor) then you can truly drive an R/C, if not then you're kidding yourself...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

It's pretty early in the season to start this whole pissing match between rubberz and foamz. Rubber guys race on Tuesday and foam guys race on Sunday. Together we pay the bills and have a great place to race. Fall where you will, try to act happy, and let's just race.

Ben


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

sportpak said:


> It's pretty early in the season to start this whole pissing match between rubberz and foamz. Rubber guys race on Tuesday and foam guys race on Sunday. Together we pay the bills and have a great place to race. Fall where you will, try to act happy, and let's just race.
> 
> Ben


 First of all I think Ken and Seth started the pissing match this year. But I have a problem when someone tries to fool new racers into thinking that 19T and rubber tires are more like "real racing." When in reality any true full scale racer will will tell you that he is happiest with good grip on all four corners of the car and alot of power. Yes you want the car free, but not loose. And you want to be able to use as much of the power as you possibly can. In "real racing" drivers want the best equipment available to go as fast as possible. Always looking to go faster. I don't care if you guys run and like the rubber tire class, just don't try to say it is more like "real racing!"

And why is discussing differences in opinions always a bad thing. Our country is based on that concept. Cory's baseball coach likes black baseball pants and I like white. We constantly give each other a hard time about it but we don't call it a pissing match every time it comes up. I like rubber tires but not on carpet.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

My last comment on the subject. RC racing has suffered attendance for along time now. In my opinion that has been because of too many choices. The industry has constantly created more & more classes to run. This lowers the number of entrants in each class which causes people to get disinterested and quit the hobby. I started in sarc in 1976 & there was only 1 class. Modified. We had consintantly 50 guys for many years. In the 1980's Cleveland use to be only 1/12 scale and had close to four hundred entries with only two classes, Stock & Mod. Most entries only ran one class which means you had close to 400 hundred racers. Now they have way over 400 hundred entries but only 200 to 250 actual racers because guys enter 2 or 3 classes. More entries but less actual people. Tracks keep adding more and more classes just to stay open. My point is that if more people ran the same thing the racing would "appear" to be more popular. We give the new comer too many choices and it is tuff for them to decide. They buy one class of car then go to the track and see the other and want that, too. Then the money becomes a problem and they leave the hobby. No, I'm not saying go back to only 1/12 scale. The touring cars are cool. But keep it to what is more popular around most of our part of the country. Which is;

1/12 stock foams
1/12 19t or mod foams
1/10 touring stock foams
1/10 touring 19t or mod foams

We have become accustom to thinking 25 to 30 guys on tuesday running rubber tires is a "crowd!" Which then dwindles to 17 or 18 people 2 or 3 months into the season. No I don't have the answer, but I know it isn't in rubber tires on carpet.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

airborn said:


> round 2
> 
> what was I thinking? R/C cars with rubber tires, how absurd.


Not absurd, just the wrong surface!!


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Your all a bunch of Fu(ks! :wave: 

P.S. Real cars have trophy girls!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

fergie said:
 

> 1/12 stock foams
> 1/12 19t or mod foams
> 1/10 touring stock foams
> 1/10 touring 19t or mod foams
> No I don't have the answer, but I know it isn't in rubber tires on carpet.


Well said!
I don't consider it a pissing match, just good open debate...with a little good natured ribbing thrown in.

I do think Rubber tires on asphalt is a good idea. 

See ya Sunday, 
And I'll be tuning 1/12 stk, 1/12 19t, T/C foam Stk, T/C 19t rubber,
I just like racing I really don't care what as long...

as it's not Mini...anyone want to start getting pissed over that now :tongue:


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Grrrrrr........

Maybe we should just arm wrestle.

Seriously, I think we do have too many options. It's almost a cultural thing that's evolved. We don't just have Comcast cable or AOL internet or Verizon land line phone. Sadly, people just can't have one or two things offered to them and be happy. I wish we could align as a track and lead the midwest. But we're all cursed with indivigual opinions and personalities. 

Brad's always right with his standard response. Can we get t-shirts made?

I'm with Ken, let's just race something.

Don't talk about my Mini though...

See ya'll tomorrow with the 13.5 12th, rubberTC, and the pink Mini.

Ben


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Too many choices and something will eventually suffer. All the competition among phones and television is good for us, the consumor since prices will go down, however eventually some will have to lower prices to the point that they go out of business and file bankrupcy. Then we turn around and pay higher taxes. So we still pay a higher price after all. There is a fine line between just the right amount of competition and too much. That is why I listed four choices of classes instead of six or eight.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree with that, but an average turnout of 20 guys a Tuesday night, every other week because 12th is run also, is enough to make a real difference at our track. I think the difference is large enough that the success of the buisness depends on it in the winter. It would be hard to throw that in the tank and just make things "the way their supposed to be". You have to look at it as a necessary evil. The line is very fine. Not everybody can race every Sunday. Those who can, race foam. Maybe we're doing the best we can with what we have. ??? I wish there was a clear answer to make everyone happy and have a program that has 50 a night, 4 nights a week.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Bring that body tomorrow Sean, I have you some front ends. We can talk about these parts too.

Ben


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

You missed the whole point Ben. Sundays or Tuesdays doesn't matter. What matters is having classes that are most popular in our part of the country, which is not rubber tire. If you guys would have stuck with foams you still would have a tuesday group as large as what you have now. The track hadn't been around long enough yet to attract a following. Rubber tire isn't what helped tuesday night. It only looks that way, but the truth is that the track had just started to get to be known in fort wayne. Guys didn't come in looking for rubber tire cars. They came into the shop and Tracey told them that rubber tire ran on tuesdays. So they bought rubber tires because for some reason people in fort wayne would rather run during the week than the weekend. If you guys would have been racing foams they would have bought foams. It was just coincidence that you guys were running rubber tire when there was a surge of interest in RC from new people. Rubber tire racing in fort wayne came about mainly because of a small group of guys that could not compete with the fast guys in foam. So they used expense of foams as an excuse to start a class so that they might have a better chance of keeping up. If they would have learned from the fast guys in foam and got better and better just as they have with the rubber tires then foams wouldn't have been too expensive since better driving means less chunking. Ben you haven't been around much longer than the start of rubber tire here. And I can tell you that if guys like Lee, his boys, Cory, Tracey and I all ran rubber tire touring with you guys we would be replacing tires more than you do which would put you back to the expense problem again. Then Brad, Karl, and all of you would start replacing them as much as we do. Well I'm sorry so long winded and as Sean's best friend Mike Bice says as he is done talking on the phone. I'm done with you. Just his way of saying good bye!! :wave: One last thing! What I don't understand is where is all the support from the tuesday night group when we have a trophy race on sundays? They can still race rubber tire. Usually only four or five show up. I guess I wasn't done was I.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

dang it's getting good and Im out of pop/beer, now I got to run out and buy more..


don't post anything till i get back ok......


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

I am taking my ball and going home


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

You started it with the F1 comparison and I have raced a foam tire touring car a number of times though not for a whole season and even did really well. You didn't even race rc cars yet. And I have felt one of the best set up rubber tire cars in your crowd. Sorry but it doesn't take a whole season to know what is right. And I know for a fact that those guys you mentioned bought alot of rubber tires thru the season from the shop. Maybe you didn't but thats your problem. Like I said you started this by getting defensive from a comment made by someone else. Then you got me going by trying to compare it to F1 and calling your rubber tire class "real racing!" All we here from the other places we race is why don't those guys run foams in Fort Wayne? And by the way you got on the crl thread and tried to get some people to run that class at the cefx crl race. Then you didn't even show up. But 2 guys drove from grand rapids because you made it sound as if you would be there. They were pissed. Also Dale talked Keith into adding a rubber tire class just at the fort wayne race and very few showed up. Yes I do have the facts, which you didn't seem to when you compared an F1 car on asphault to an rc car on carpet! Brad, Karl & Phil know I have total respect for all three of there abilities. I have lost many times to all of them. But I know for a fact that they were buying more than 2 sets a season.

Tracey, now my bad side has been showing again and I quit smoking in 1982!!


Dale, I apologize for this being on your thread and I will make sure I never comment again. Maybe Seth should do the same. Oh, I guess he is.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I just want to give everyone a brief history since no one on this thread talking on this subject was involved when we started racing on rubber tires.... I had four of the oval racers approach me that were still running touring cars on oval and they said they would only continue running touring cars if we ran on rubber tires. Their argument was they hated constantly truing their foams from wear and chunking out. It was too much money and hastle. So from three or four touring cars every Saturday night we now have a lot of touring cars racing oval with the rubber tires. So two years later... some of the guys including Brad Mergy, Ben Putterbaugh, Matt and Eric Reinoehl, and a couple of others that race on Tuesday wanted to do the rubber tires on touring cars also. At that time there was no one racing touring cars on-road because of the same issues the oval guys had with the foam tires. I see nothing wrong with the oval or on-road racers running these tires if this is what they want to do. I had two oval racers from Marion stop at the raceway Tuesday that have touring cars and I asked them why they want to race at Summit Raceway instead of New Castle or Indy and they told me because when they have enough to race touring cars at those locations they run on foams and for the same reasons as above they are coming to our place to race touring cars on rubber tires. If the touring car racers want to race on foams or on rubber tires either is fine with me, but I just wanted to explain why we wound up racing on rubber tires.... A couple of the racers comments were about how you need to keep changing tires to run with the top racers but if that's true, it's not that important to a lot of racers anyway because they run one or two sets for the entire year and seem to do guite well. With foams you do not have that option you have to true and replace them often.... On Tuesday night club racing attendance, it has been over twenty years since we have had these kind of turnouts with or without the touring cars.... With John Kissel running our Sunday program and the support of a lot of our local hard core group I know we will have a great on-road season this year. I really appreciated the great support everyone gave him last year. OK. I'm finally going to shut up now. :wave:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Oh, no, I said I was done!! Dale you have email.

Also, I said my peace so someone start a new thread to replace this one.

Let this one die for Dale's sake. Seth be a hero!!

Tracey, don't forget to call me tomorrow.

As Bice would say, "I'm done with ya!!"


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you and good night. 

Now that that's out of the way, bring the Mini Sean, I think mine might be dialed. Let's race.

Ben


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Had a lot of fun yesterday. 12 ran pretty good, TC is getting better too. I think there was something wrong with that pizza. It gave me the "Ahh Cha-Chas'" something fierce. Nevermind...............

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for showing up sunday. Good to see some new faces at the track. I'm going to be taking the on-road track down tonight to get things ready for sundays oval test and tune.... I know this is an on-road thread but don't forget for some you that race off-road that the big Factory Tracks race is next Saturday August 11.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> ...because for some reason people in fort wayne would rather run during the week than the weekend.


Now, why would a group of guys want to get together on a weeknight?? ...hmmm, I can't figure it out... Oh yeah! Now I remember! What's my answer to almost everything Ron??

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Sean, some people actually take things other then drinking serious.

Ben


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

AAAAHHHH! Blessed be!! 

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sportpak said:


> Sean, some people actually take things other then drinking serious.
> 
> Ben


I CERTAINLY don't take anything seriously, not even drinking. You find serious drinkers out on street corners smelling like their using used garbage bags for raincoats and talking to someone who ISN'T there. I drink because you make Mommy cry...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

LOL!!!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Sean you must spend your whole day finding all the pictures you come up with. I love it, but Brad has you beat with his trophy girls!! You and him must have a nice boss like mine.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> You and him must have a nice boss like mine.


Ahh, but you forget that we've met your wife and know better than to say that she is nice to you...


-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

fergie said:


> I love it, but Brad has you beat with his trophy girls!!


If those were Brad's trophy girls, I'd call him more often, and they'd want me to...

-Sean


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hustler said:


> If those were Brad's trophy girls, I'd call him more often, and they'd want me to...
> 
> -Sean


.....call Ron :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sean...Mitch said he could get Greg to be your trophy girl if you would give him his chasiss back......Is there still going to be another test and tune on the 19th??? Sorry I missed the last one....we all no I can use as many as possible....


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Crptracer said:


> Sean...Mitch said he could get Greg to be your trophy girl QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ouch.........


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

kgwomack said:


> Crptracer said:
> 
> 
> > Sean...Mitch said he could get Greg to be your trophy girl
> ...


I never win on Sundays anyway so if Greg wants to kiss Karl or Ron again then they have my blessings...

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Greg said karl was a SL%T and he was only interested in handing you a trophy and that in his eyes you always win on sundays................OOOOHHHH god I cant believe I typed that....Well the part about Karl is true I saw it on CEFX bathroom stall wall said call for good time......Ring RiNg hello Atomic hobbies this is Karl....HeHeHeHAHA....anyway I will tell Greg you said no......Poor Fella...hes gonna be destroyed...Just Kidding Karl........Steve from Indy


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hustler said:


> I never win on Sundays anyway so if Greg wants to kiss Karl or Ron again then they have my blessings...
> 
> -Sean


Again??????? whatchu talkin' bout willis?????


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

John, how bouts starting a new thread?
We could open it with a posting of the _in the works finalized_ classes and rules.
And we must remember to send the link to Heath.


----------



## kgwomack (Jul 14, 2003)

Crptracer said:


> Ring RiNg hello Atomic hobbies this is Karl....HeHeHeHAHA....


Man that was you??? Sorry to let you down. You are not my type. Parts don't go together right. I didn't think you were like that. Maybe you should talk to Tracy, he needs alittle help scoring, maybe you could help him out.


hacker3 said:


> I think it was said ......I have no scoring system either...



Karl :tongue: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Well this thread is taking a nasty turn.....Partially my fault sorry.....


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'd say that this threads a wrap.


----------

